# question



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

can I call up a drywaller and hire him just to tape and mud drywall for me. Thinking about redoing a room. I can hang the drywall thats no problem. But I don't fill comfortable doing the taping and mudding. I'm assuming if I just hire to tape and mud it shouldn't kill my wallet. Am I correct :Thumbs:


----------



## dman3434 (Feb 9, 2005)

Honestly speaking that would be fine except you will always pay a premium for such a small amout of work. If you do not feel comfortable doing the finish it is understandable.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Be prepared to listen to someone tell you how little you know about hanging drywall, and how much extra work you've made for them. My brother-in-law does 'side jobs' like yours and never saw a sheet of drywall hung properly that he didn't hang himself. While he's been hanging drywall for 25 years he only started finishing about 10 years ago when he saw the opportunity that DIY'ers like you presented. I expect he'd want about $500 to tape, block, skim a 12 x 12 room - more if the level of skill demonstrated by the DIY'er really aggravated him. You'd have to do a little light sanding before paint.
Keep in mind that this can't be done in a single trip to your house. Depending on who you hire, they could be looking at almost as much driving / set up time as actual working time.


----------



## Finisher4Life (Feb 3, 2005)

747 said:


> can I call up a drywaller and hire him just to tape and mud drywall for me. Thinking about redoing a room. I can hang the drywall thats no problem. But I don't fill comfortable doing the taping and mudding. I'm assuming if I just hire to tape and mud it shouldn't kill my wallet. Am I correct :Thumbs:


I charge two rates for finishing drywall: One rate is if my guys hang it and it is done properly and a much higher rate if I have to finish a job someone else has hung. I also will have to look at the hanging job done by someone else to see if I will even finish it at any price.


----------



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

Ok guys last week i did a job that the homeowner hung...an average sized bath with a 3X6 closet. First thing i noticed was the ridiculous amount of unnecessary butt joints. 9 in the bath and a whopping 11 in the closet along with 3 flats. Of course the screws are either so crooked they're all popping out or so deep they're all popping through. He thought it would be cheaper to use up scrap in the closet than to spend 10 bucks for a couple extra sheets....wrong!! Butt ugly would be an appropriate term.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

747 - See what I mean?


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok maybe it was a stupid money saving ideal.. But I would like to thank everyone for a honest reply...Todd


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Get 2 or 3 estimates, you will probably find that's it's not all that much more to have it hung & finished vs. just finished. If you're into the look, a heavy texure can hide alot of imperfections in the finishing.


----------

